# young business start up



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

im 17 and at college i am studing motor mechanics and i am loving it but i know most of the stuff they teach so i find it boring. i also work in a garage 1 day a week wich i love and in my spare time valet/detail family and freinds cars.

but i want to own my business but as i am only 17 and dont have much experience in owning and running a business.

i am learning to drive have been since novenmber i have got a car but need to insure it once i pass my test which i can afford but wont have much money left to start a buinsess.

what i want to do is to detail cars and fit performace parts,exhausts,brakes,Suspension,alloywheels,cooling sytems etc and do it mobile.But i need to start a small business now to make the money to do that i love my cars so i want to work with them any ideas :speechles


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Maybe look at purchasing a van for personal use and business rather than have a car to start with


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Van insurance for 17 year olds is likely to be more horrendous that car insurance though.

First off, find out how much extra your car insurance will be with business use included. Be aware though, a lot of insurers don't like business use of you are in the motor trade, so it could still be costly.


----------



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

just had a good idea car audio fitting and repair i have done lots of work on this what do we think


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Just purchasing a car or van at your age without a full time constant job may cause you issues and things do go wrong. I suppose you are still living at home with family and so my opinion is: Complete your educational placement, try to obtain full time work at the garage your currently at. Earn a wage and put money away in order to start your business in a planned manner in say a year or two time. If you are able to save then this will ensure you have money left over for a rainy day. I learnt in life that I should go from a-b and not a-z


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Money! is what you need

My first step would be a business adviser pop along to your bank and make an appointment.

Do your research, for example, how many other companies in your area are doing the same thing. If there are loads, how are you going to do things better than your competitors?

Get your ground work done first before jumping in.

Hope this makes sense?


----------

